# Slide 160 9.0 erste Eindrücke



## Mikkeydoublex (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Will einfach kurz mal meine ersten Eindrücke zum Radon Slide 9.0 loswerden.
Habe bis anhin noch nie ein Bike online bestellt und war etwas angespannt, ob mir die Geo auch behagen würde. Klar hatte ich die Amessungen studiert und verglichen, trotzdem blieb eine Unsicherheit.

Nun, Paket kam an (riesig, ging kaum um die Eck-Treppe in den Keller) und die Freude stieg.
Alles war sauber verpackt und unversehrt angekommen. Ein paar Kabelbinder gelöst, Lenker montiert, Pedale ran und fertig.
Natürlich erstmal aus allen möglichen Blickwinkeln begutachtet und festgestellt, dass es live schöner ist als auf den Fotos auf der Homepage. Habe es zwar noch nicht gewogen, aber das Gewicht in Grösse L finde ich ganz gut!
Was ich beim bestellen besser hätte machen können ist die Wahl der Länge der Rockshox Reverb-Sattelstange. Da ich relativ gross bin (1.89m) und grösse L geordert habe habe ich automatisch auch die längere Reverb gewählt. Mit einer Schrittlänge von ca. 87cm muss ich die aber ein gutes Stück im Rahmen versenken, so dass die Leitung eher zu lang ist und am Lenker eine etwas grössere Schlaufe macht als sie müsste. Zwar nur ein kleines, optisches Ding (und wohl etwas Zusatzgewicht) aber wenn es mich stört kann ich sie ja mal noch kürzen. Aber die kürzevere Variante hätte ausgereicht.

Das einzige, was nicht wirklich geklappt hat war die Voreinstellung des Fahrwerks.
Federgabel war i.O, der Dämpfer jedoch falsch voreingestellt. Hatte Gewicht angegeben und Medium gewählt, allerdings hatte ich am Dämpfer einen SAG von ca. 50% oder mehr. 
Kurz Gewicht in Pounds umgerechnet = PSI und entsprechend den Druck erhöht - Nun liegts bei ca. 25-30% was wohl passen sollte, zumindest gemäss Fox. Oder empfiehlt Radon hier was anderes?

Da ich mit Camelbak-Rücksack fahre montiere ich keinen Flaschenhalter.
Werden Verschlussstopfen eigentlich mitgeliefert und ich habe sie übersehen? Oder muss ich die selber organisieren?

Nun nach ein paar Runden Parkplatz fühlte ich mich bereits sehr wohl, Geo passt mir super. Glück gehabt 
Gestern die erste grössere Tour: Klettert super angenehm und dann die Abfahrt.....! War zwar keine allzu ruppige Sache aber Fahrwerk ist top, bin begeistert! 
Habe bekommen, was ich mir gewünscht (und nach den Testberichten auch erwartet) hatte.
Das Bike gibt viel vertrauen, was auch zu etwas Übermut führen kann (hier hüpfen, dort noch drüber), zumindest habe ich es wohl etwas übertrieben und bin bereits (sanft) gestürzt, ohne Schäden an Bike oder mir.

Danke Radon, gibts das Slide in vernünftiger Ausführung auch mit 2-fach Kurbel, bei vielen Herstellern bin ich nicht fündig geworden weil oftmals nur 1x11 verfügbar war. Ich komme hier in den Alpen / Voralpen damit nicht wirklich gut zurecht (mir fehlt wohl der Punch), habe es mit verschiedenen Testbikes versucht. Entweder gehts gut bergauf, dafür ist man auf dem flachen Abschnitten schnell mal am Anschlag mit geeigneten Gängen oder umgekehrt. Und Kettenblätter wechseln je nach Tour will ich nicht.

So, freue mich nun einfach auf eine gute Saison,

Nun hätte noch ein Bild folgen sollen aber irgendwie habe ich das vor lauter biken vergessen 

Noch eine Frage: Sehe ich das richtig das Fox 2017 die 34er Gabel nicht mehr mit 160mm anbietet?

Grüsse

Mikkey


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Mai 2016)

HI mikkey,

Kannst du mir sagen welche innenbreite die 1501er felgen haben ?

Grüsse steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschner (17. Mai 2016)

22.5mm


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Mai 2016)

baschner schrieb:


> 22.5mm



Danke dir


----------



## baschner (17. Mai 2016)

@Mikkeydoublex :

wie schon in anderen Threads erwähnt: mal einen Blick auf die Anzugsmomente der Schrauben werfen, damits hinterher nicht knarzt und klappert 
Bei mir waren die Lager / Gelenke von Dämpfer / Hinterbau durchweg i.O.; 
Vorbau + Lenker + Spacer + Steuersatz + Kurbel + Pedale + Steckachsen habe ich sowieiso nochmals mit anständig Fett versorgt und danach mit korrektem Drehmoment wieder montiert. Also zum fetten damit später nicht knackts oder gammelt ja soweiso vor vorneherein nochmals ab- und anmontiert; mir also von daher egal ob da etwas nicht 100%ig ok vormontiert war.
Auffällig bei mir war im Grunde nur die Kassette >  das waren niemals 40nm. Der Lockring ließ sich mit der Hand drehen (!).
Ansonsten alles tip-top.

(Ich erwähne es nur weil in einem anderen Thread ein User da so seine liebe Müh´und Not hatte.)


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (18. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Input!
Wo bekomme ich die Angaben zu den richtigen Drehmomenten her?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Mai 2016)

Mikkeydoublex schrieb:


> Danke für den Input!
> Wo bekomme ich die Angaben zu den richtigen Drehmomenten her?



Hi,

hier findest Du eine Übersicht zu den Drehmomenten: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/

Bei den Anbauteilen bitte entsprechend der Herstellerangaben anziehen...




 


Beste Grüße, Andi


----------

